
Ask HN: What will computer science/software development look like in the future? - formatkaka
Just a fun thought exercise.<p>What will define a coder in , say, maybe 2200. How much of what we do will be relevant then.<p>I was curious because of the advancements in fields like quantum computing (I don&#x27;t know much about it) etc.
======
miguelrochefort
I think everyone will be a programmer in the future. It's the new literacy.

We won't be programming using text files, and we likely won't use a keyboard,
a mouse, or even a screen.

The difference between using software and creating software will disappear.
You'll use the exact same interface for both.

Programming by example will be a big part of it. You'll do things manually,
and the system will generalize your actions and generate algorithms for you.
You'll be able to fix any error by providing more examples or by fixing the
incorrect output. Basically TDD as you use the software in real life.

We likely won't be limited to 2D screens. We'll be using AR and physical user
interfaces ([https://dynamicland.org](https://dynamicland.org)).

AI will help a lot overall.

